# Glee Trade Show Birmingham NEC 21-23 Sept.



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Anyone from here going? Just interested to know which reptile related companies will be present?.

Alex.


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

probably if i can blag a ticket from my mate

arcadia
pereguine
some german companies that make wicked tank inserts
r.j leigh pet products


cant remember anymore i went last year though i was knackered!!!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I wil probably be there on the 23rd. I really would have liked to go on the 21st but it clashes with Basildon :bash:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

This is the list of pet related companies

http://www.gleebirmingham.com/page.cfm/Action=ShowCategory/CatPageID=20

Peregrine Livefoods & Prestopets are the reptile wholesalers I recognise offhand, but more and more of the aquatics dealers may have reptile related goods these days too.


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

prestopets have a crap selection though i thought and their main focus is on the aquatics


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

what is it?


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

a very large trade for pets, garden furniture etc etc at the nec



the gold plated bbq last year what an advertising stunt!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

punky_jen said:


> what is it?


It's a show for traders in garden, agriculture, DIY, pet & aquatics etc. to go to, there are lots of stands, catalogues, show cases, lectures, seminars, a few competitions/gimmicks, all designed at businesses getting buying power from other businesses. It's free for traders you just register in advance but it is a trade show and they can ask for trade details/proof when you collect your trade badge. If you don't register in advance you show a business card on the day but it's £20 to get in.

There are no animals, it's just products.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Im not going this year, and i really dont miss it! :lol2:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Going this year, first time, should be fun.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

we are going...... if its anything like crufts was.... ummmmm interesting... pushing and shoving... cant wait :lol2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

chalottej1983 said:


> we are going...... if its anything like crufts was.... ummmmm interesting... pushing and shoving... cant wait :lol2:


No, you dont get pushing or shoving, but go on the Sunday if you can, its the quietest day! : victory:


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

i hated crufts, there is a lot of tat and over priced crap at glee:lol2:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Anyone been before can help me, i have my ticket though but want to take two collages how can i get both though (i know they need to pay ??) Like i have a code for just one ?? Can i get two in ?? 
What do you use to get in with at the door ??

EDIT:
found this, but what do they need to get in on the door, can they get in at the door ?? 
Can I bring my staff and colleagues?An event like Glee can help staff on all levels have a better understanding of the industry, suppliers and trends so colleagues and staff are always encouraged to attend, but they must register to avoid having to pay £20 entry fee. You can register them on their behalf or they can simply register themselves. Register now.


----------

